# Scattante XRL Frameset



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Took delivery of one today. Thought I would post some unlisted details that might interest anyone looking to jump on one of these since they are now $249 and there are %20 discounts floating around.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25729&subcategory_ID=3020

Weights:
Frame (60cm): 1670g
Fork: 650g
Frameset*: 2400g

* Includes 60cm frame, uncut fork and FSA headset (with all small parts). Does not include the provided seatpost clamp, because I won't be using it.

The frame is made in China. I assume the fork is too. The paint seem nice -- too bad about the name. The welds damp vibration like a scalded roll of bubblegum flavored dimes.

Will update as I swap parts over from my Soma.

Fun fact: the brake set I will be using sells for more than the frame set.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

That's like the ultimate sandbagging tactic. Roll up to the line on a Scattante and then smoke 'em for the next hour.

The look on their faces should make up for the name on the downtube.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Photos*

. . .


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Love the bike. Is it going to be your primary race bike?
I've been eyeing one of those because the price is right and it's lighter than my Cross Check (I assume anyways)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Yep, race bike. Weight as pictured is 19.75#. Of course, that is without pedals, but the heavyish clincher wheels will be swapped out for tubulars so I imagine the race weight will be somewhere in the 18.5-19# range. No lightweight but not too bad for the money. Could probably loose another pound by swapping out the Nitto bars, steel rail saddle, XT RD etc.

I think the frame would save you about a pound over the Crosscheck. The fork weighs much less than those stock lugged forks, but is the same as the Kinesis.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

What size frame is that? I couldn't find a geometry chart anywheres...
How tall are you? That's alot of post showing..lol


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Its a 60. The geo chart is attached below (shared with the complete bike).

I am 6'3, but with a long inseam. Lots of post and the sloping TT isn't helping, but I'm not in a position to be choosy.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

My wife just got an XRL and she's pretty happy with it. We built it up for the road only with some DuraAce parts. For $170 how could ya go wrong?


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Hmmmm...now you got me thinking.... damn you ...just when I was all set to just give in and use the Cross Check !!!:mad2:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Well you have the Kinesis fork so your only incentive is the ~1# weight advantage of the frame. Unless you have a fit issue with your Crosscheck (which I had with the Soma), it is worth looking at where else on the Surly you could spend $200 to achieve the same weight loss or an equivalent performance advantage. Tubulars? Spare set of clinchers? Treads for all conditions?


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Well you have the Kinesis fork so your only incentive is the ~1# weight advantage of the frame. Unless you have a fit issue with your Crosscheck (which I had with the Soma), it is worth looking at where else on the Surly you could spend $200 to achieve the same weight loss or an equivalent performance advantage. Tubulars? Spare set of clinchers? Treads for all conditions?


Jeeesh...Now you're starting to sound like my wife...lol :thumbsup:


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the chart PBB...I was hoping the TT of the XL was just a bit longer, closer to 60at least. Hmmm...maybe I can make up the slight difference. Problem is that I'm a mountainbiker so any road/cross fit is going to feel strange after all these years.


----------



## tn29'er (Jan 11, 2005)

I really like to Kelly adapter you are using for your shifter. Can you please tell me where you got it from?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

tn29'er said:


> I really like to Kelly adapter you are using for your shifter. Can you please tell me where you got it from?


I bought mine direct from Kelly before he went out of business. Check eBay or see if you can contact him http://www.kellybike.com/1st_aboutus.html


----------



## chimivee (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

That looks like it would fit the bill for a 1st cross bike.
I wish it was still $170


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

I think I'm going to get one


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

That came out really nice. I bought one a couple of years ago and built it up with a mish mash of parts. It's a no brainer for that price. I haven't had any issues with it and I've put a lot of hard miles on it.


----------



## Alcippos (Jul 24, 2007)

Ill be taking delivery of one of these frames tomorrow, I ordered it this past weekend with their two-day 20% off code. I have a question though, does it come with the front derrailleur pulley? I'll post a pic tomorrow evening with its preliminary build.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Alcippos said:


> Ill be taking delivery of one of these frames tomorrow, I ordered it this past weekend with their two-day 20% off code. I have a question though, does it come with the front derrailleur pulley? I'll post a pic tomorrow evening with its preliminary build.


Any other codes to help defray the costs?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Alcippos said:


> I have a question though, does it come with the front derrailleur pulley?


It has a boss, but no pulley was included.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> It has a boss, but no pulley was included.


Funny. Mine, which I bought late last year has the boss and pulley.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine included the boss and pulley as well as a thing of paint and a spare derailleur hanger.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Mine included the boss and pulley as well as a thing of paint and a spare derailleur hanger.


Hmmmm, maybe I should dig through the packing materials in the box. . .:idea:


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Mine included the boss and pulley as well as a thing of paint and a spare derailleur hanger.


Ditto.


----------



## Alcippos (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just found a pulley at my LBS. Toddre, keep checking the performance website, deals pop up every so often. You can also check the Where to find the best deals forum, where you can typically stay updated on their codes; plus there's at least one poster with an in on performance that will bring up codes before theyre annouced.


----------



## Alcippos (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I kept forgetting to take some shots of the bike during the day, so i shot them at night, oh well. Sorry for the blurriness. As you can see I never really finished up the build. I set it up with this preliminary build and test rode it around my yard and wouldnt you know it, i ordered a size too large. I thought I would be fine with a 57 considering I ride a 58 cm road bike with a 100mm stem, but I'd prefer it be a little shorter for cross, and id like to run a 110mm stem. So ive been thinking about it for the past couple days and since you really cant skimp on fit, its going back out the door. So to those who have been keeping up with this post, I have a brand new 57 cm scattante frame for sale (im gonna keep the fork i think, not sure though). Shoot me an offer. If you would like more detailed pics of anything let me know, ill post them right here. That said the bike is very stable; it corners confidently and is quite stiff. Vertical compliance is not as bad as I expected with the thick stays and they dont seem to flex. Let me know if you guys want any more info.


----------



## fivehoursfree (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had one for a year and a half. Works great as my commuter, although a little rough since it's aluminum. 

BTW I am running mine 1x9, so I don't use a front derr. If anyone needs my pulley, I can mail it to you.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Alcippos said:


> I thought I would be fine with a 57 considering I ride a 58 cm road bike with a 100mm stem, but I'd prefer it be a little shorter for cross, and id like to run a 110mm stem. So ive been thinking about it for the past couple days and since you really cant skimp on fit, its going back out the door.


I'll just throw this out there: I'm not certain you'd be happier with the 54, which AFAIK is the next smallest size. You'd have more drop from the saddle to the bars, unless you put in a riser stem or what. And I'm not sure what you mean by preferring the bike "shorter". Most people prefer a "taller" cross bike, in the sense that they want less drop from the saddle to the bars.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Mine did not come with a pulley. Ordered it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

strathconaman said:


> Mine did not come with a pulley. Ordered it 3 weeks ago.


It should have. Did you rifle through the box and make sure you had all the small parts accounted for? 

Each frame should come with:
FD pulley
Touch-up paint
spare RD hanger


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> It has a boss, but no pulley was included.


Thats the way mine came as well - however I called Performance and asked about it and they sent me a pulley for free.

no touch up paint, spare rd hanger, or any bolts (water bottle cages, racks, brake bosses, etc)...


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fork shudder anyone?*

Built up my Scattante XRL last winter and have been riding this cross season on it. I'm happy (mostly bc it was dirt cheap) with it except for one issue...MASSIVE FORK SHUDDER. 

It happens if I'm on or off the front brake. I can see and feel the fork flexing backwards. Can't help worry that it's actually going to snap. Needless to say, this issue does not inspire any confidence and I tend to spend more time worrying if my face is going to meet the ground than enjoying the ride.

Anyone else have this problem?

FWIW, I'm 150lbs


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

marc180 said:


> It happens if I'm on or off the front brake. I can see and feel the fork flexing backwards. Can't help worry that it's actually going to snap. Needless to say, this issue does not inspire any confidence and I tend to spend more time worrying if my face is going to meet the ground than enjoying the ride.


Your fork shudders when you are not braking? 

My fork flexes, as any forks should -- at least any fork I would want to ride. My fork would probably shudder if I really wound the bike up and tried to panic stop, but in 5 races I have never had such an occasion. IMO, it rides great.

I wouldn't pick this frameset for a trail bike -- the side-to-side clearance is not enough to run a tire larger than 34C with adequate clearance.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

the shuddering is worse when i am braking...no doubt. 

originally, i thought my headset was not set/installed/whatever correctly, but i've ruled that out. the whole front end just feels "loose" and shaky.

btw, i have 35mm racing ralphs with plenty of clearance.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

marc180 said:


> the shuddering is worse when i am braking...no doubt.
> 
> originally, i thought my headset was not set/installed/whatever correctly, but i've ruled that out. the whole front end just feels "loose" and shaky.
> 
> btw, i have 35mm racing ralphs with plenty of clearance.


My fork is flexy (compared to my Al and steel forks), but not loose feeling. I would see about getting that replaced, preferably under warranty.

I'm looking for clearance in conditions like this (Tange fork in picture):


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*great pic*

now that's how a cross bike should look! :thumbsup: 

i'm going to take the bike into the shop tonight to see what they think. 

PBB-are you running a brake setup so that you can change an inflated front tire? just curious.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

marc180 said:


> PBB-are you running a brake setup so that you can change an inflated front tire? just curious.


I am running tubulars at 30 PSI or less, so I can get them through the pads with some gentle shoving. I'd probably look into hacking off the back of the brake pads so that they didn't hit the fork blades if I was running clinchers at higher PSI.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

good idea. thanks PBB.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Good luck getting the fork sorted out.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I've thought about getting one of these, too. BTW, on the weight issue vs. crosscheck. It's be at least 1.75 lbs. less! (Surly says 3200 for frame/fork at 54cm and we have a quote of 2600 for a 60mm scattante).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

pacificaslim said:


> I've thought about getting one of these, too. BTW, on the weight issue vs. crosscheck. It's be at least 1.75 lbs. less! (Surly says 3200 for frame/fork at 54cm and we have a quote of 2600 for a 60mm scattante).


That is about the difference between my Soma build with the stock fork and my Scattante build with the stock fork. I was able to roughly split the difference by switching out the steel Soma fork for a Kinesis Al fork.

Of course, you could buy an all-carbon fork for the surly and even things up that way, but an all carbon fork typically costs more than the Scattante frameset (!)


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm? You can talk about the Soma if you want. What I was replying to was your guess on the last page that the Scattante would save a pound over a CrossCheck. I was just letting you guys know that it's actually more like 1.75 lbs. (if the scattante weighs 2600g).


----------



## KevanB (Oct 26, 2008)

I just picked one of these up, putting it together with a ragtag assortment of parts. Never ridden CX before, but there's a great community for it here in Madison, WI, figured I would try it out. I'm coming from a pure MTB mindset, freeride and AM riding. Should make for a fun commuter and decent CX frame when I get the balls to go racing.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*XRL + Project 1 + disc brake up front..*

v-brake out back. Looing for a trail bike set up. What do you guys think, am i asking for it


----------



## andyychan (May 21, 2009)

*XRL Derailleur Hanger*

I have a Scattante XRL compact geometry frame, but no derailleur hanger on it. 
So I proceed to the Performance website and see that replacements are only $10... but none of them fit the XRL cross frame. 

So I e-mail them last week, and no response as of yet, and I've called, and the tech support guys can't give me a straight answer on where I could find one, as they don't see one listed on their end.

Does anybody have any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

andyychan said:


> I have a Scattante XRL compact geometry frame, but no derailleur hanger on it.
> So I proceed to the Performance website and see that replacements are only $10... but none of them fit the XRL cross frame.
> 
> So I e-mail them last week, and no response as of yet, and I've called, and the tech support guys can't give me a straight answer on where I could find one, as they don't see one listed on their end.
> ...


There should be a ton floating around out there, as every frame should have come with an extra (mine did). And I am pretty sure one of the hangers they have listed will replace the existing, it just doesn't specify the Cross model.

Pretty sure this is the one you want here.


----------



## pamt (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got one of the new XRL Comp frame sets and was indeed surprised with the appearance and quality. My question for you other Scat owners is the frame came with a VP headset. Performance claims this is an integrated headset but it sure looks semi-integrated to me. Can anyone give me some feed back on long term durability of this headset or if you have replaced/upgrade what did you use.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just searched and found this five year old thread, as I just pick up a used Scat. mine came with a Cane Creek head set, so not sure about yours Pamt. 

I have a question for all of the previous posters, you all say yours came with a spare rd hanger, mine came with a hanger, but it's not the correct one. It works, but doesn't seat just right in place.... my question is, would any one care to part with one of their spare hangers if you do not need it any more?

Here's a pic of mine, currently being rebuilt.


----------



## kramerski (Feb 21, 2005)

I know this is an absolute shot in the dark but do you happen to still have the gif of the geometry? I'm trying to but a new bike and want to see if I can find one with similar geometry and have struck out on my googles searching.

It's "only" been twelves years.....

Thanks!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

kramerski said:


> I know this is an absolute shot in the dark but do you happen to still have the gif of the geometry? I'm trying to but a new bike and want to see if I can find one with similar geometry and have struck out on my googles searching.
> 
> It's "only" been twelves years.....
> 
> Thanks!


If memory serves the geo matched the Fuji and Redline Conquest offerings of that era and more recent. Probably easier to find geo charts for those models. In the smaller sizes the geo was very similar to a pure road bike. Relatively steep STA (my XS and S frames had 75 STAs). I liked that bike, should have kept it. Then again, I feel that way about a lot of my former bikes.


----------



## kramerski (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks and I obviously failed hard at proof reading my original message. I'm glad you had translate on!


----------

